# Probleme beim Mounten einer Handy-Speicherkarte [gelöst]

## Bloodsurfer

Ich hab ein Sony-Ericsson K850i, mit einer 2GB MicroSD-Karte. Wenn ich das Handy an meinen Laptop (~x86) anstecke über USB, werden zwei Devices erkannt (PHONE und PHONECARD), sdc1 und sdd1, beide werden gemountet, gut ist.

Auf dem Desktop (~amd64) gehts leider nicht, und ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer warum nicht. Auch dort wird das Telefon selbst als sdc1 sofort erkannt und gemountet, aber es erscheint kein Device unter /dev/ für die Speicherkarte.

Inhalt der fstab ist quasi identisch, dort habe ich auf beiden Rechnern einfach:

```
/dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb                      auto            noauto,user                     0 0

/dev/sdd1 /mnt/foo                      auto            noauto,user                     0 0
```

Aber das Device sdd1 erscheint ja gar nicht erst, kann also nicht gemountet werden.

dmesg nach einstecken des Handys:

```
usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-8: configuration #2 chosen from 1 choice

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Sony Eri Memory Stick        0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 128000 512-byte hardware sectors (66 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 128000 512-byte hardware sectors (66 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0
```

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Hier noch emerge --info, wenn auch nicht wirklich wichtig für diesen Fall...

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.5.2 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.25-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 21 May 2008 08:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9, 2.5.2-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.4-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.0/env /usr/kde/4.0/share/config /usr/kde/4.0/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="candy distlocks parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ "

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/portage/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage/tree"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina /usr/portage/local/layman/berkano /usr/portage/local/mixed"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac aalib acl acpi additions alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts branding cairo cdr cli color-console cracklib crypt css cups dbus divx dri dv dvd dvdnav dvdr emboss encode esd evo fam filepicker filter_default firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif gimp glitz gpm h264 hal iconv imagemagick isdnlog java jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility kerberos kqemu lame ldap libcaca mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mozbranding moznopango mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap musepack ncurses newspr nls nptl nptlonly nvidia offensive ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline realmedia reflection samba scanner sdl session smb smp spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg svnserve tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode utf8 vcd vim-with-x vorbis wmp x264 xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmixdshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## Vortex375

Hi, hast du im Kernel folgende Option aktiviert?

```

-> Device Drivers

    -> SCSI device support

        [*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

```

Falls nicht, mach sie mal an (Kernel danach natürlich neu bauen, installieren und neustarten). Das hat bei mir das Problem behoben, dass bei einem Multi-Card-Reader immer nur ein Slot erkannt wurde.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Verdammt!  :Shocked:  Die Option hatte ich tatsächlich nicht aktiviert. Vielen Dank für den Tipp, das klingt mehr als logisch und wird wohl die Lösung sein. Es kann manchmal so einfach sein... Verbinde das gerade mit einem kleinen Kernelupdate von -r1 auf -r5, im Hintergrund wird schon kompiliert  :Wink:  Melde mich dann gleich nochmal nach dem nächsten Reboot und berichte.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Funktioniert einwandfrei!  :Very Happy: 

Nochmal vielen Dank Vortex!

----------

